# deisel fuel tanks



## nogg

I have been asked to give a price on repainting three large deisel fuel tanks for a company that I have a long history with,they are my bread and butter.This type of work is not my specialty.The tanks are approx 10'h 20'l, a cylinder ,like a soda can on its side.there is a catwalk and stairs of grated steel across the top of the three.There is some rust staining on the tanks themselves and more serious rust on the catwalk,stairs and bases.Has anyone an idea for prep methods and material?


----------



## timhag

Remove rust, apply rustoleum rusty metal primer and topcoat with rustoleum finish coat.


----------



## straight_lines

Probably would need to be blasted. Epoxy or maybe dtm?


----------



## nEighter

3 companies to call for systems:

Glidden Pro for their Devoe(r) line of industrial coatings: http://www.devoecoatings.com/home.jsp
Tnemec Industrial coatings: http://www.tnemec.com/
Sherwin Williams Industrial coatings: http://www.sherwin-williams.com/press/trade/releases/2008/0326_duraplate/

Call these guys, talk with a rep and have them out.. have them give you the proper recommendation for prep and coating of these tanks. No one on here has seen the tanks, get the recommendations from them.

Good luck and keep us posted on what you find :thumbsup:


----------



## timhag

Remove rust, apply rustoleum rusty metal primer and topcoat with rustoleum finish coat


----------



## NACE

Degrease first. Clean steel to bright metal if possible. Spot prime rust with epoxy mastic. Full coat of aliphatic urethane. Tanks contain fuel oil and standard single component alkyds will fail in the presence of hydrocarbons.


----------



## CApainter

Short of the cost, and environmental concerns for abrasive blasting, and if most of the coating is intact, I would approach the job similar to what NACE has described. 

-Degrease with Power washing ( 3,000-5,000 psi). any higher and you might start to remove too much paint.

-Power tool clean rusted areas to SSPC-3, or SP11 specifications. Basically grinder, or needle gun to create at least a 1 mil profile.

-Spot rusted areas with a surface tolerant epoxy like Devoe's Bar Rust 224, or 235

-For insurance, I'd be more comfortable priming the entire tank after the spot prime, but the costs will increase dramatically.

-Finish with one coat of Devoe's 395 Aliphatic Polyurethane. Unless, you know of a single, or two component finish, that will retain its gloss, offer UV protection, and chemical resistance, but doesn't impose the hazards to the applicator as does an aliphatic polyurethane

Always check with the manufacturer's Field Reps for a system that satisfies all parties.


----------



## nEighter

I would never trust an industrial job to a lesser paint/coating. The stuff you paint your house railing with is not what you want to coat a tank with.


----------



## Workaholic

PM Benny http://www.painttalk.com/members/painter213-2549/


----------



## robladd

SSPC 1-2-3 Ameron 185H spot prime, Ameron 450HS topcoat simple and affective system. This prep is just a degreaser pressure wash, hand and power tool rust removal. Paints are maintenance 1 part of iron oxide for spot priming and 2 part Polyurethane for top coat. Not trying to push PPG, I believe finish schedule is competitive and will keep this small Industrial repaint on budget.


----------



## nogg

Hey thanks for the replies.A range of ideas here.I would be most comfortable with wash, grind ,prime and paint with single component material.But I definately want it done properly.I think I may follow nEighters lead and call in SW or Devoe rep to have a look.Whatever system they would recomend I think I have enough background and working knowledge to deal with it.Thanks again for so many quick replies.


----------



## nEighter

that is what they are there for. If you need.. the can call the nearest NACE certified rep and he or she can come out and give you advice on how to use it. That is what they are paid for, and they are always up to go check out a place and buy lunch :thumbsup:


----------



## painter213

Just call your local industrial coatings rep and let him give you system to use along with the proper surface prep to use. I'm up here in the North Slope area of Alaska at the moment on a small little job at the moment.


----------

